

Ask HN: Similar to HN but aimed at Embedded Systems? - aprdm

Hello, I am from Brazil and I am looking for a similar HN site but aimed towards Embedded Systems.<p>I saw the who is hiring post and it&#x27;s awesome! But 99% of the jobs listed there are for web&#x2F;mobile development.
======
brucehart
It's not a web site, but I would recommend subscribing to Jack Ganssle's
Embedded News e-mail newsletter: [http://www.ganssle.com/tem-
subunsub.html](http://www.ganssle.com/tem-subunsub.html) . There are usually
one or two job postings in each issue.

Also check out the podcasts at Embedded.fm and TheAmpHour.com . They both talk
about a range of embedded topics and occasionally mention job opportunities.

~~~
aprdm
Thanks

------
aprdm
Anyone?

~~~
phyllostachys
Perhaps you should make one? I've seen comments across HN that go into more
embedded-y stuff, i.e. people remarking on ARM based systems, etc. I'm also an
embedded guy and browse HN quite often.

~~~
dkozel
[http://lobste.rs](http://lobste.rs) is very similar to HN and open source
under a BSD licence. I'd be very interested in an embedded/electronics themed
site and would be willing to help/lead with the creation of it if there was
enough interest.

[https://github.com/jcs/lobsters](https://github.com/jcs/lobsters)

~~~
aprdm
Can you send me an email? wcprado at hotmail dot com

Let's talk about it!

~~~
dkozel
I'll send you one this afternoon. I'd love to have this happen.

Anyone else interested can email me at derek.kozel at gmail.com

